# My First Smoked Fatty (Pizza Theme)



## thegreatmc (May 13, 2015)

I hadn't heard of these until I joined the forum and I have been drooling since. Here's my first attempt. 

1 pound Jimmy Dean Regular Breakfast Sausage












20150513_074317.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






Added mushrooms, black olives, mild cheddar, pepper jack, and a little bit of pizza sauce. Didn't want to overdo the sauce and make it to wet but felt I needed a little to tie it all together. 












20150513_074707.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






Rolled and resting.












20150513_074900.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






I will do the bacon weave around noon and let it rest again until around 2:30.


----------



## thegreatmc (May 13, 2015)

Here's the weave.












20150513_084946.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






And here it is flattened out. I sandwiched it between two pieces of waxed paper and rolled it with a roiling pin.












20150513_085145.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






And the whole thing rolled. 












20150513_113928.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






Gonna throw it on the smoker about 3 o'clock and see how she turns out.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (May 13, 2015)

Ok I'm in.

Never made one but have been reading up on them.

The possibilities look to be endless, but you "pizza themed" one caught my attention.

Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## oddball (May 13, 2015)

I've been wanting to try this as well.  Just can't decide on what to do.


----------



## sota d (May 13, 2015)

Off to a really good start. Keep us posted!


----------



## thegreatmc (May 13, 2015)

Honestly, the reason I did the recipe I did is that's what was in the cupboard/fridge. I'm amazed how fast each of the steps has been. I'm going to try again with beef and standard cheeseburger fixings inside. If that does well I'll never make another regular hamburger.


----------



## thegreatmc (May 13, 2015)

Rain set me back an hour. It's on the smoker at 4 o'clock straight up. 













20150513_160630.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






Notice the high tech thermometer? I was trying to find something one day when the thermometer on the smoker completely gave up. I set it where you can look through the vent and it works great. Only cost me $5.


----------



## thegreatmc (May 13, 2015)

Success. 













20150513_185840.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ May 13, 2015






The weather didn't want to cooperate so it only got to smoke for 2 hours. After that, into the oven to get it up to 155*. 

After the first bite, everyone decided I needed to do it again. A breakfast version is for sure on the docket, as is a beef with blue cheese and pickles.


----------



## flyboys (May 13, 2015)

Nicely done!  Great weave too!  It looks great.  Breakfast fatties are my favorite.  The possibilities are endless.  My favorite breakfast fatty- stuffed with scrambled eggs, cheese, and Canadian bacon.  When done, wrap with pastry dough, put in the oven for a few minutes for the dough to cook, then drizzle the sliced pieces with hollandaise sauce.  Nothing like it!  Again, great job!


----------



## thegreatmc (May 13, 2015)

Flyboys said:


> Nicely done!  Great weave too!  It looks great.  Breakfast fatties are my favorite.  The possibilities are endless.  My favorite breakfast fatty- stuffed with scrambled eggs, cheese, and Canadian bacon.  When done, wrap with pastry dough, put in the oven for a few minutes for the dough to cook, then drizzle the sliced pieces with hollandaise sauce.  Nothing like it!  Again, great job!



Instead of wrapping it with bread we said English muffin just like eggs Benedict. Glad to know it is really good.


----------

